# South Norwood has more lakes than the lake district



## solidyeoman (Mar 26, 2013)

Twice as many in fact  and the South Norwood Tourist Board is now asking the Lake District Authority to stop using the name 'the lakes district' to avoid confusion with South Norwood which has two lakes as opposed to only one lake in Cumbria. South Norwood's lakes are well worth a visit......South Norwood Country Park Lake and Norwood lake. you can see the correspondence at:  www.southnorwoodtouristboard.com


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 26, 2013)

*stares into the distance at all the fuck's he does not give*


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 26, 2013)

I prefer reading correspondence by the South Norwood Tourettes Board


----------



## xenon (Mar 26, 2013)

Used to go to those as a kid. Every weekend, either one of those or Crystal palace park. Country Park used to be a suage works IIRC.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 26, 2013)

Of all the places in the world I'd like to go before I die, Norwood (be it South or West) isn't one.


----------



## xenon (Mar 26, 2013)

Don't forget Upper.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 26, 2013)

Where's East Norwood?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 26, 2013)

solidyeoman said:


> Twice as many in fact and the South Norwood Tourist Board is now asking the Lake District Authority to stop using the name 'the lakes district' to avoid confusion with South Norwood which has two lakes as opposed to only one lake in Cumbria. South Norwood's lakes are well worth a visit......South Norwood Country Park Lake and Norwood lake. you can see the correspondence at: www.southnorwoodtouristboard.com


 
is that your page?


----------



## girasol (Mar 26, 2013)

This really is quite funny 

*SNTB LETTER TO LAKE DISTRICT AUTHORITY*

March 26, 2013 by southnorwoodtouristboard​Dear Sir​I  write on behalf of the South Norwood Tourist Board. We are currently promoting South Norwood as London’s ‘Lakes district’ as we have two fine lakes in our area. It has been brought to our attention that you often refer to ‘The Lakes’ in Cumbria. This terminology is incorect however  as you have only one lake – Bassenthwaite. We must therefore ask that you desist in using the term  ‘The lakes’ to avoid confusion with our own lakes district which does have more than one lake.​


----------



## scifisam (Mar 26, 2013)

I think they might be using the word "lake" to mean something different to the rest of us. "Shithole" perhaps?


----------



## xenon (Mar 26, 2013)

They're not that bad.


----------



## xenon (Mar 26, 2013)

Although the idea there's a South Norward Tourist board is pretty lolsome.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 26, 2013)

why the claim of only one lake?


----------



## Garek (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh the irony of spelling 'incorrect' wrong.


----------



## George & Bill (Mar 27, 2013)

Ax^ said:


> *stares into the distance at all the fuck's he does not give*



I give more of a fuck about th OP than I do about the fucks you don't give.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 27, 2013)

slowjoe said:


> I give more of a fuck about th OP than I do about the fucks you don't give.



Well I give even less fucks about your response than I did about the op, 

*stares into the far distance at the even lesser fucks he does not give whilst "born free" plays softy in the background*


----------



## alfajobrob (Mar 27, 2013)

Great website btw....it doesn't really promote the lakes though.

This is Pickles.


----------



## George & Bill (Mar 27, 2013)

Ax^ said:


> Well I give even less fucks about your response than I did about the op,
> 
> *stares into the far distance at the even lesser fucks he does not give whilst "born free" plays softy in the background*



Less fucks you give, more characters you use, it seems.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 27, 2013)

slowjoe said:


> Less fucks you give, more characters you use, it seems.


 
and the less fucks you give the more you reply


----------



## EastEnder (Mar 27, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> why the claim of only one lake?


The rest aren't actually called Something Lake, most are Something Water...

Not that that actually stops them being "lakes", in the way same that the English Channel is still a sea, despite not actually being called the English Sea...


----------



## George & Bill (Mar 27, 2013)

Ax^ said:


> and the less fucks you give the more you reply



I didn't actually claim not to give a fuck, you'll observe, pal. I grew up in Thornton Heath, so responded rather warmly to the OP. The point I was making, should you require it explaining (which you clearly do), is that I find your attempt at cutting dismissal to be rather dismal - you remind me of myself when I was about 10 and had just learnt to tell people to 'jog on' - what an irritating little shit I must have been back then .


----------



## teuchter (Mar 27, 2013)

Urban75 has really excelled itself in its totally humourless response to this thread.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 27, 2013)

i'm still surprised someone is willing to admit being from south norwood


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 27, 2013)

EastEnder said:


> The rest aren't actually called Something Lake, most are Something Water...
> 
> Not that that actually stops them being "lakes", in the way same that the English Channel is still a sea, despite not actually being called the English Sea...



Right.

Even still I thought that had to be wrong so I just went to check because I could only think of Lake Windermere which turns out to be just plain Windermere. Bassenthwaite Lake seems to be the only one. 

Hmm.


----------



## George & Bill (Mar 27, 2013)

Ax^ said:


> i'm still surprised someone is willing to admit being from south norwood



Some people have enough inbuilt self-worth to not be fussed about coming from a crap area 

Personally I'm glad to say I'm from Thornton Heath, both because it puts ny modest acheivements in the context of where I came from to make them, and because it means I can be rude about other areas with sounding like too much of a stuck up twat


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 27, 2013)

slowjoe said:


> Some people have enough inbuilt self-worth to not be fussed about coming from a crap area
> 
> Personally I'm glad to say I'm from Thornton Heath, both because it puts ny modest acheivements in the context of where I came from to make them, and because it means I can be rude about other areas with sounding like too much of a stuck up twat


 
hey i'm from ballymun... pure posh cunt.. full of airs and graces me


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 27, 2013)

Ax^ said:


> *stares into the distance at all the fuck's he does not give*


there really needs to be a cracking up smiley on this forum


----------



## EastEnder (Mar 27, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Right.
> 
> Even still I thought that had to be wrong so I just went to check because I could only think of Lake Windermere which turns out to be just plain Windermere. Bassenthwaite Lake seems to be the only one.
> 
> Hmm.


You are correct, there is only one lake in the Lake District that includes the word "lake" in its proper noun nomenclature. It's all bollocks anyway - Windermere _is_ a lake, it's just not _called_ Lake... In the same way that the Sahara desert is just as much a desert as the Gobi Desert, despite the former not including the word "desert" in its proper noun form.


----------



## toblerone3 (Mar 27, 2013)

I've just been visiting some of the finest lakes in south Norwood this afternoon. It was very interesting. I liked the dinosaur lake the most.


----------



## George & Bill (Mar 27, 2013)

toblerone3 said:


> I've just been visiting some of the finest lakes in south Norwood this afternoon. It was very interesting. I liked the dinosaur lake the most.


 
There are no dinosaur lakes in South Norwood. Are you thinking of Anerly?


----------



## toblerone3 (Mar 27, 2013)

slowjoe said:


> There are no dinosaur lakes in South Norwood. Are you thinking of Anerly?


 
Anerly and South Norwood are all part of the same area.


----------



## George & Bill (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes, but they are different parts, and something that is in Anerly cannot also be in South Norwood


----------



## solidyeoman (Mar 27, 2013)

slowjoe said:


> There are no dinosaur lakes in South Norwood. Are you thinking of Anerly?


 
Yes the two lakes in South Norwood are South Norwood Lake and South Norwood Country Park lake - both of which are beautiful and repay the effort of findng them. Also worth a look are Brickfileds Pond and Heavers meadow which is akin to the Everglades - but only after hreavy rain.


----------



## George & Bill (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes I am well aware of those lakes in South Norwood - they were my regular childhood haunts. However, neither of them have any dinosaurs afaik!


----------



## T & P (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm more intrigued by the reservoir on top of West Norwood than its lakes tbh.


----------



## George & Bill (Mar 27, 2013)

T & P said:


> I'm more intrigued by the reservoir on top of West Norwood than its lakes tbh.


 
You should know better than to mention West Norwood in a thread about South Norwood. How many lakes does _West _Norwood have exactly? I'll give you a clue - you can count them on the fingers of one hand, after the hand has had all its fingers cut off (which is what is likely to happen if you hang around West Norwood for long!).


----------



## oryx (Mar 28, 2013)

That website is priceless! 'World's Leading Picklesologist' 

Apparently, South Norwood Lake is one of the remaining bits of the old Croydon Canal.


----------



## T & P (Mar 28, 2013)

slowjoe said:


> You should know better than to mention West Norwood in a thread about South Norwood. How many lakes does _West _Norwood have exactly? I'll give you a clue - you can count them on the fingers of one hand, after the hand has had all its fingers cut off (which is what is likely to happen if you hang around West Norwood for long!).


That's snobbery at its worst, that is. I'll have you know the hills of West Norwood are home to a fine range of alpine fauna and flora, and its residents are warm and charming.


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 28, 2013)

slowjoe said:


> There are no dinosaur lakes in South Norwood. Are you thinking of Anerly?


Is Anerly where "puff the magic dragon" comes from?


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 28, 2013)

oryx said:


> Apparently, South Norwood Lake is one of the remaining bits of the old Croydon Canal.


 So not a lake then. Just a bit of isolated canal.


----------



## oryx (Mar 28, 2013)

WouldBe said:


> So not a lake then. Just a bit of isolated canal.


 
Not in the Windermere/Lomond sense AFAIK.

Please, no-one take me for a lake expert.


----------



## xenon (Mar 28, 2013)

Crystal Palace park has life size dinosaur models around the lake. None in Country Park or Norward Lake park AFAIK.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 28, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I prefer reading correspondence by the South Norwood Tourettes Board


 
Cunt the fuck off, piss-face!!!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 28, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Where's East Norwood?


 
In ignominy.


----------



## EastEnder (Mar 28, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> In ignominy.


Presumably ashamed of its geographical siblings...


----------



## TruXta (Mar 29, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> In ignominy.


Somewhere between Anerley South, Elmers End and Woodside?


----------



## _pH_ (Mar 29, 2013)

toblerone3 said:


> Anerly and South Norwood are all part of the same area.



If you saw dinosaurs you were in neither, your grasp of geography and sense of direction are fucking atrocious, no wonder no-one ever wants to go on one of your walks.


----------



## _pH_ (Mar 29, 2013)

WouldBe said:


> So not a lake then. Just a bit of isolated canal.



No, it is a lake but it was constructed as the header for the old canal, to keep it topped up with water.


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 29, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> No, it is a lake but it was constructed as the header for the old canal, to keep it topped up with water.


 Ah so it's a reservoir then and not a lake.


----------



## toblerone3 (Mar 29, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> If you saw dinosaurs you were in neither, your grasp of geography and sense of direction are fucking atrocious, no wonder no-one ever wants to go on one of your walks.


 
Oh miaow....having a bad morning are we?


----------



## solidyeoman (Mar 29, 2013)

toblerone3 said:


> Oh miaow....having a bad morning are we?


 Cumbria's tourism boss has replied.......'I don't recall South Norwod being immortalised by great poets like Wordsworth'  quoted in today's Croydon Advertiser  - theres legs left in this yet.........


----------



## oryx (Mar 29, 2013)

solidyeoman said:


> Cumbria's tourism boss has replied.......'I don't recall South Norwod being immortalised by great poets like Wordsworth' quoted in today's Croydon Advertiser - theres legs left in this yet.........


 
 There's a riposte to that somewhere......


----------



## George & Bill (Mar 29, 2013)

Wordsworth only went to Cumbria because he was depressed. Once he'd got his head together he headed straight to Croydon for a good time.


----------



## George & Bill (Mar 29, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> If you saw dinosaurs you were in neither, your grasp of geography and sense of direction are fucking atrocious, no wonder no-one ever wants to go on one of your walks.


 
Well CPP lower lake is virtually in Anerly, although looking at them map I guess it's more Penge.


----------



## oryx (Mar 29, 2013)

slowjoe said:


> Wordsworth only went to Cumbria because he was depressed. Once he'd got his head together he headed straight to Croydon for a good time.


 
<imagines Wordsworth wandering lonely as a cloud down Portland Road>


----------



## solidyeoman (Mar 30, 2013)

oryx said:


> <imagines Wordsworth wandering lonely as a cloud down Portland Road>


----------



## solidyeoman (Mar 30, 2013)

It has now apparently been claimed that South Norwood is the home of the easter Bunny who lives in the  Bunny Hole at the end of Love Lane - you couldn't make it up
www.southnorwoodtouristboard.com


----------



## TopCat (Apr 3, 2013)

I know South Norwood lake very well, I have fished it for over thirty years. Where the fuck is the other lake then?


----------



## solidyeoman (Apr 3, 2013)

TopCat said:


> I know South Norwood lake very well, I have fished it for over thirty years. Where the fuck is the other lake then?


 
In the country park - its twice the size of South Norwood Lake


----------



## solidyeoman (Apr 3, 2013)

Amazing victory for South Norwood Tourist Board - Cumbria throws in the towel and admits:
'Cumbria Tourism conceded that it did only have one official lake but insisted it was renowned for its famous tarns, meres and waters.
A spokeswoman said: “They are right. We do only have one lake.”
From today's Daily Telegraph online.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 3, 2013)

well done solidyeoman.  another victory for common sense and south norwood.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 3, 2013)

solidyeoman said:


> In the country park - its twice the size of South Norwood Lake


Twice the size my arse. It's smaller!


----------



## solidyeoman (Apr 3, 2013)

TopCat said:


> Twice the size my arse. It's smaller!


I thought you'd never seen it!.....and you clearly haven't!


----------



## TopCat (Apr 3, 2013)

solidyeoman said:


> I thought you'd never seen it!.....and you clearly haven't!


I looked at a map! http://goo.gl/maps/nlwe1
How long has that lake been there? I am really surprised as, being a keen fisherman, I thought I knew all the local spots. Are you sure it's not a duck pond? This would mean that your claim to South Norwood having two lakes is really tosh.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 3, 2013)

I think the one in the country park is of a very similar size. 

Some right curmudgeonly wankers on this thread. Sad.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 3, 2013)

Ax^ said:


> i'm still surprised someone is willing to admit being from south norwood



I'm from South Norwood. It's fine. Bit boring, few decent pubs or restaurants, but it's affordable and friendly and that's a good thing.


----------



## dessiato (Apr 3, 2013)

Isn't this a case of "size matters"?


----------



## grit (Apr 3, 2013)

Is any dingy sailing done on these lakes?


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 3, 2013)

ChrisFilter said:


> I'm from South Norwood. It's fine. Bit boring, few decent pubs or restaurants, but it's affordable and friendly and that's a good thing.


 
btw google the good guy greg meme..

it could be you


----------



## George & Bill (Apr 3, 2013)

grit said:


> Is any dingy sailing done on these lakes?



On South Norwood Lake, yes.


----------



## grit (Apr 3, 2013)

slowjoe said:


> On South Norwood Lake, yes.



Excellent I'll definitely have to investigate that


----------



## George & Bill (Apr 3, 2013)

grit said:


> Excellent I'll definitely have to investigate that



Careful tho as tiny ninjas sometimes hide in the boats then cut your knuckles off with rusty tin lids once you get in the water...


----------



## story (Apr 4, 2013)

.


----------



## alfajobrob (Apr 4, 2013)

The BBC have picked up on this now http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-22027322


----------



## grit (Apr 4, 2013)

slowjoe said:


> Careful tho as tiny ninjas sometimes hide in the boats then cut your knuckles off with rusty tin lids once you get in the water...


----------



## kittyP (Apr 4, 2013)

This thread is made of win


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 4, 2013)

alfajobrob said:


> The BBC have picked up on this now http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-22027322


----------



## TruXta (Apr 4, 2013)

Cumbria is winning.


----------



## George & Bill (Apr 4, 2013)

As we say down here - 'Cumbria may be winning - but Croydon already won'.

There's wisdom in them underpasses.


----------



## youngian (Apr 4, 2013)

Prog rocker Greg Lake lived near 70s character actor Alan Lake. This neighbourhood also has a claim to be called the Lake District.


----------



## alfajobrob (Jun 28, 2015)

I went through the park and saw the lake for the first time yesterday. I loved it - little kids out on the dinghy's, couple of stoner teens fishing from their bivvy, loads of happy families and groups of friends. It was just lovely.

I may have to investigate the sailing further. I quite fancy becoming a member of a yacht club


----------

